# Help!!!



## tocker (Dec 11, 2012)

This is biggest decision I have ever made! We are Moving to nz to be with family, my step mum who I am very close to is ill, and I want to be there to help and support my dad, we are going over with no visa knowing we can only stay 6 months without one! How much of a chance do we have of getting a visa in that time??? Any reply would be extremely helpful!!! 

Thanks xx


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

tocker said:


> This is biggest decision I have ever made! We are Moving to nz to be with family, my step mum who I am very close to is ill, and I want to be there to help and support my dad, we are going over with no visa knowing we can only stay 6 months without one! How much of a chance do we have of getting a visa in that time??? Any reply would be extremely helpful!!!
> 
> Thanks xx


Ok so coming over from UK you don't need an actual visitor visa due to the exemption agreed between UK and NZ authorities.
On arrival and assuming you meet the minimum criteria set out by INZ you can stay 6 months as a visitor.
I'm sure I've read somewhere on the INZ website that you can apply to extend this visitor time up to 9 or 12 months maximum for certain circumstances but this can only be done the once ?
Please check as I'm not 100%.

You will need an onward flight ticket out of the country even though you don't intend on leaving.
I's suggest a round the world ticket as these allow you to visit from 4 countries and are valid up to 12 months.
You will need to ensure you have proof of sufficient funds to cover a 6/9/12 month "visit" to cover your living expenses - accommodation, food etc.
Remember you cannot undertake any work as a visitor, paid or unpaid, in this country or any other.
The things you can do as a visitor are stipulated on the INZ website.

Assuming you have a trade, and/or qualifications, and/or experience and it can all be proved then there's no reason why you can't apply for a working visa whilst you are in NZ, however you will need a job offer from an NZ employer to secure a work visa.
There is doubt whether a "visitor" is allowed to seek work under the visitor visa type - it's not clear on the INZ website so just be careful. 
It may not be allowed or it could be seen as bending the rules somewhat but lots of people do come to NZ as a visitor and attend interviews and the like to secure work.

You will also need to have medicals and police searches for your visa application. You can have the medicals done here by an NZ panel doctor and the police searches can be arranged by correspondence back to the UK.

Assuming you are offered a job from an NZ employer and the employer can justify giving you the job above a kiwi or NZ resident then the work visa shouldn't take long assuming the medicals are fine, police checks fine and you have all your docs and supporting evidence.
A working visa can be turned round in a couple of days, a week, few weeks, months when you apply from the UK and all depends how thorough you are with evidence and paperwork etc. etc. and how desperate your employer is to get you there.
Don't see why it shouldn't be any different if you were already here.

Also very important to check the INZ website for each working visa category as some of them you can only apply for from your home country.

You're taking a heck of a risk but that's what life is all about. You'll never know if you don't try.
Not sure I'd be comfortable doing that and having the pressure of trying to secure a work visa within 6 months of arrival to ensure we could stay. You're very brave and I hope it works out for you.

Good luck


----------

